# Distance in Middle Earth



## Aldric (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I was looking at the original map in the Fellowship of the Ring and noticed that the approximate distance from the Shire (Brandywine River) to Rivendell seemed to be over 300 miles according to the scale. Wow! That is a long way to walk. Frodo and compay left Hobbiton 23rd September and reached Rivendell around 20th October. Do people agree with the distance and time it took.I make it roughly 10 miles a day.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not mathematical enough to have ever noticed the scale of the maps, but just thinking of hikes I've been on and some second hand knowledge of marching (my husband is military), ten miles sounds like a reasonable walk for a day, not a leisurely stroll by any means but definitely doable if you are walking with a purpose.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks HLGStrider,

I guess if you factor in that the hobbits were being actively hunted and had to keep out of trouble as well that it would cut down on the journey length that they could make. So the distance would have been more as they couldn't travel as the crow flies. Old Forest ,Barrowwights, their time in Bree and the slowed pace after the attack on Weathertop would also add to delays. 

Living in the UK its about equivilant of walking from London to Glasgow-400 miles. With only what you could carry and find in the wild. Quite a feat.


----------



## mikacuarez (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, yes, if they travelled without worrying about getting caught, the journey would have been faster.


----------

